# Canadian dealer for Grill Cloth ?



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy grill cloth ( Fender/ Fender style ) in Canada? Steamco will sell it but costs alot to get up from States to buy one or two yards? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I have looked hard for a canadian distributer....no luck.

check this guy on ebay, may work out cheaper for you :wave: 

http://stores.ebay.ca/SS-Cabs


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Here's one!*

http://www.thetubestore.com

They're in Hamilton, Ontario.

They have only one style of grill cloth but I use it and it doesn't look bad at all!

Not a true Fender clone cloth but definitely a guitar amp cloth.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Try Steamco music.They are out of Winnepeg.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Try Steamco music.They are out of Winnepeg.


they seem to have just about every colour one would want, save camo or plaid.


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah ...... i tried Steamco, they dont stock it , and they will order it for me but it'll cost alot to get it in from the States , unless you buy in lg quantities its not worth it. 

I have ordered 2 yards from the Tube Store ..... 

Thanks guys ! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy grill cloth ( Fender/ Fender style ) in Canada? Steamco will sell it but costs alot to get up from States to buy one or two yards? :smilie_flagge17:


We are now stocking Tolex and Grill cloth, no more USA importing!! YAAY!!
We are carring a lot of the common stuff and will try to keep stocked up.

For grill cloth we currently stock:

Fender Black/White/ Silver
Fender Blue/White/ Silver
Fender aged Black/White/ Silver
Fender Oxblood with gold stripe
Fender Wheat with gold stripe (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)
Fender Black
Marshall Black
Marshall Small Weave Cane
Marshall Salt & Pepper
Med and small white piping

For Tolex we currently stock:

Fender Black
Fender Smooth Blonde
Fender Rough Blonde
Fender Brown stripe coated Tweed
Marshall Black
Marshall White
Marshall Red
Marshall Green
Marshall Purple
Orange Style Orange
Mesa/Gibson Black (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)

We can still do special orders if there is something we don't have in stock. If there is repeat requests for certain non stock items, we will gladly stock it so let us know what you want!
Our website will be updated very shortly with updated in stock pricing and a full list of what we have in stock. www.steamcomusic.com
In the meantime, contact us if you have any questions or need pricing


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's good news Brent! Love doing business with you guys!


----------

